# carb help



## ctluongo (Aug 14, 2009)

if i clean the carbs on my 07 brute do i need to adjust the piolt jet. i know how to take it out but whe i reinstall it does it have to be screwed in and then back out or anything like that, i hope this makes sense


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

No, I dont think. Its just your air/fuel mixture screw that needs to be turned a certain way. I think yu just put it in all the way.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

as codyh said, the pilot just just screws all the way in as do all the other various types of jets.
The A/F can be adjusted but they have caps over the screws that must be drilled and popped out to reach the screw.
Cleaning the carb warrants no change of that setting.


----------



## C_Holland (Apr 6, 2010)

Jets screw in all the way. Mixture screws will need to be adjusted. The easiest way would be to screw them all the way in BEFORE you take them out, counting how many turns it takes to "bottom out". When you put them back in, go until they bottom out and then turn them back out the number you counted before removing them.


----------

